# Spring steelhead run



## whitetailfreak2205 (May 9, 2014)

Yeah I did make post but didn't name the river like I was told and the specifics where only a suggestion I was asking for I have already fished for them and found things out like I said if you like what I have to ask then don't be part of the discussion plain and simple. And as for contributing you know nothing of what forums I have been part of so have a wonderful day.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

M-S = group therapy for fishaholics


----------



## SteelieArm14 (Jan 6, 2012)

whitetailfreak2205 said:


> Yeah I did make post but didn't name the river like I was told and the specifics where only a suggestion I was asking for I have already fished for them and found things out like I said if you like what I have to ask then don't be part of the discussion plain and simple. And as for contributing you know nothing of what forums I have been part of so have a wonderful day.


We are giving you suggestions....they just arent the ones your looking for so you’re getting all defensive. Chill dude


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## whitetailfreak2205 (May 9, 2014)

Not worries about it at all, to all that where giving suggestions thank you and all the others like I said your not happy with my questions don't be part of it.. And I am not defensive or mad or anything thanks for everything guys have a good day.


----------

